# Pumpensteuerung für Pumpen



## Tobias2k9 (9 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal grundsätzlich zu meiner Information (genauere Angaben folgen):

Ich möchte 4 Pumpen (230V) die Verteilt im Garten sind steuern. Nun hatte ich die Idee dies mit einem Intelligenten kleinsteuerrelais ala Easy oder Logo zu realisieren. Haltet ihr dies für realistisch oder ist das erstmal ein Schuss nach hinten ? Wenn dies eine gute Lösung ist - welches Gerät favorisiert ihr ? Siemens Logo! oder Möller Easy ? Was für eine Ausgangsvariante ist besser, Relaisausgang oder Transistorausgang ?

Hat vlt. einer so ein Projekt schonmal realisiert ?

Vielen dank schonmal für die Hilfe zum starten des Projektes.

MfG

Tobias


----------



## Marco D. (9 Juli 2009)

guten morgen, tobias

was möchtest du denn erreichen? druckhaltung, laufzeitausgleich,fördermengenregulierung?ich persönlich bevorzuge das easy.ist für meinen geschmack übersichtlicher gehalten.steuerspannung wäre noch interessant, da die 24vdc variante analogeingänge hat.

bis dahin

marco


----------



## Tobias2k9 (9 Juli 2009)

Achso ja ich möchte die Pumpen über Sensoren ansteuern sprich wenn ein kritisches Niveau (Wasserhöhe) erreicht ist, so soll die Pumpe das Wasser wieder bis zu einem "Normallevel" pumpen. Desweiteren sollen die Pumpen täglich min. 2 mal laufen aber nur wenn Sie noch nicht gelaufen sind. Daher dachte ich an ein Kleinsteuerrelais. Was für Sensoren könnte ich dafür gebrauchen hat da wer eine Ahnung ? Also ich bräuchte in jedem Pumpenloch ein Sensor mit 3 Niveauleveln, ganz unten Trockenleerlaufschtz, darüber "normallevel" und oben "wasserhöchststand". WEnn das Wasser nun "Wasserhöchststand" erreicht soll sie bis "normallevel" pumpen. Ist das so in Ordnung ?


----------



## Deltal (9 Juli 2009)

Denke den Sensor für Trockenlauf kann man eventuell direkt vor das Releais für die Pumpe setzen.
Die Niveauregelung könnte man z.B. über eine Zeit steuern, also Sensor für "Voll" ist besetzt = Pumpe an bis Sensor "Voll" wieder aus ist und Zeit X abgelaufen ist..
Aber dann wäre da ja noch die Geschichte mit dem einmal am Tag laufen lassen.. Das wäre wieder ein Zeitrelais.

Denke für den Preis von 8 Zeitrelais bekommt man schon fast eine Easy/Logo.

Ich würde die 24V Version nehmen, und an den Ausgang ein 24V Relais mit 16A Kontakten anschliessen. 
Als Sensor kann man z.B Schwimmer nehmen (mechanisch) oder Level-Schalter (Elektrisch z.B. Liquiphant). Bei 24V muss man nicht ganz so viel Angst mit der Sensorik im Wasser haben.


----------



## Tobias2k9 (10 Juli 2009)

So erstmal vielen dank ich habe nun folgende Komponenten :

Siemens Dreipolige Drahtelektrode, zur Niveau Überwachung 500mm lang mit Teflonisolierung

Link: https://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&objid=22934605&nodeid0=20355839&nav0=index&idx0=W&load=treecontent&meilenstein=ALLE〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

Kann man die gebrauchen ? Habe hiervon 5 Stk. doch wie kann ich die an einen Eingang der Easy/Logo legen bzw. benutzen ich finde darüber keine Informationen lediglich das sie einen Wechsler bestizt 

desweiteren habe ich 4 normale Pumpen, diese sollten kein Problem darstellen einfach über ein 24V Schütz ansteuern und gut ist...


----------



## Deltal (10 Juli 2009)

So wirklich infos über die Sonde finde ich auch nicht, aber ich fürchte das du eine Auswerteeinheit dafür brauchst. Wenn du die Dinger hast, kannst ja mal mit nem Messgerät probieren..

Zu den Pumpen.. ja, schau nur das die Schütze nicht mehr als 300mA brauchen. Naja und nen 30 oder 10mA FI (RCD) Schutzschalter nicht vergessen!


----------



## PeterEF (10 Juli 2009)

So wie die Teile sind sind sie für Dich unbrauchbar, es fehlt nämlich noch das zugehörige Überwachungsrelais.
Warum tuts nicht eine Tauchpumpe aus dem Baumarkt mit Schwimmerschalter?
oder such Dir z.B. hier was passendes: http://www.messpc.de/schwimmerschalter.php


----------



## Deltal (10 Juli 2009)

Ich würde so einem Schwimmschalter nicht z.B. meine Teichpumpe anvertrauen, die mir in 3 Stunden das Wasser wegsüppelt...

Denke http://business.shop.ebay.de/items/Fullstandsfuhler-regler_?_sacat=65458&_npmv=3 da findet sich wohl was passendes.. wenn du die Bauteile nicht ins Wasser setzten willst gehen auch z.B. die Niveaurelais da klemmt man z.T einfach zwei Metallstäbe dran..


----------



## Tobias2k9 (20 Juli 2009)

Erstmal vielen dank für die Hilfe...

Naja okay Steuerung und Motoren habe ich komplett nun fehlt nur die Sensorik und da weiß ich auch nicht weiter... Das Problem ist das ein Rohr (Kunststoff) in die Erde (ca.5m tief) gehauen wurde und die Pumpe sitzt unten in 5m tiefe. Die Sensoren die ihr vorgeschlagen habt setzt man seitlich in das rohr ein was aber im meinem Fall nicht geht weil dort Erdreich ist  Ich suche also Sensoren die ich "von oben" in das Rohr einfügen kann. Oder komplett wasserdichte die ich an eine Konstruktion mit der Pumpe verbauen kann, die Kabel etc. führen nach oben hin aus dem Rohr hinaus.


----------



## Marco D. (22 Juli 2009)

Hallo Tobias,
ist das Kunststoffrohr als Brunnenschacht zu betrachten? Oder ist das schon die druckseitige Verrohrung der Pumpe?Den Pumpenstart würde ich konduktiv realisieren, es gibt auch Seilelektroden, die du soweit ablassen könntest.Die Abschaltung der Pumpe könntest du auch über einen Druckschalter realisieren ( Pumpe läuft und kein Druck =Pumpe aus).Vielleicht ist es ja eine Alternative, wenn der Wasseranfall kalkulierbar ist, die Pumpen einmal die Stunde einzuschalten und zu schauen, ob Druck aufgebaut wird.


----------



## Marco D. (22 Juli 2009)

oh sorry, habe das bild nicht aufgemacht. also, es ist ein brunnenschacht


----------



## Deltal (25 Juli 2009)

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, kann man mit einem Niveurelais auch selbstgebaute Elektoden benutzen. z.B Wellen oder Rohre aus Kupfer oder VA die bis auf eine kleine Fläche Isoliert werden und dann in das Rohr abgesenkt werden. Probleme kann es geben wenn das Wasser sehr lange im Rohr steht und sich Dreck usw. an den Elektroden absetzt.

Eine mehr professionelle Lösung wäre hat der og. Seilschalter oder ein Ultraschall.


----------

